# Mud Minnow HELP



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Where can I catch mud minnows?!?!?!


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Bait your traps with a couple of crabs that are smashed up and add a little dry cat food in there too. Put the traps in the saltwater creeks and around piers. In Va i catch mine at low tide in the marsh land. I can get about 6 dozen in an hour with the crab catfood mix. Hope this helps YA man.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Joe- I believe that they sell various types of fish traps at West Marine on West Tennessee Street. Give them a call before you go out there (850) 574-3309. They are located in the same strip mall as the Wal-Mart over there on your right hand side before Tennessee runs into Capital Circle NW (across from Capital Euro Cars). They have a surprisingly good assortment of fishing stuff there.


----------

